# Lots of mucus in stool



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Shoni has a bad habit of grabbing anything off the floor or outside and eating it. He eats grass almost everytime he goes outside. I had to take a decayed rat's tail out of his mouth this morning. He picked it up in the yard.  I can't imagine how it got there! :smpullhair: I am contantly taking things out of his mouth!

Sooo.......when he started having lots of mucus in his stools I figured it was from that sort of thing. Now there is a really large amount of mucus the last couple of days. :bysmilie: Not in every stool, but a couple times in 2 days. I don't know if it is time to call the vet or just keep trying to keep things out of his mouth and feed him something mild for a day or two. He doesn't have runny stools and doesn't seem ill at all. :shocked:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Dee - first of all, a decayed rat's tail? How did you even know that's what it was?? :shocked: GROSS!

Second, I would drop off a stool sample at your vet's office. It saves you an office call, and should give you the diagnosis.

Good luck - and STOP WITH THE RAT TAILS, SHONI!!


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

A rat tail? I would have just died. I'm sorry that I don't have any advice to have except you must have an incredibly strong stomach to pull that out of your dog's mouth. I hope his stools return to normal. Good luck!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Hi Dee - first of all, a decayed rat's tail? How did you even know that's what it was?? :shocked: GROSS!
> 
> Second, I would drop off a stool sample at your vet's office. It saves you an office call, and should give you the diagnosis.
> 
> Good luck - and STOP WITH THE RAT TAILS, SHONI!![/B]


Dee I agree with Linda. I would get the stool checked. Hopefully the neighbors did not have rat poison out and somehow the tail ended up in your yard. Keep a close eye on him until your vet can analyze the stool. 

Hugs to you and the munchkin. No pun intended.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dee, :grouphug: i hopr Shoni is doing better :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Poor Shoni, I hope he is feeling better soon Dee. Please keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

aarrggg <gag> I know how you feel. I have retrieved more nasty stuff from Zippy's mouth than I can say. My yard man was running her for me one day, and was elated to report that my little "lady" found a <gag> dead rat in the field and was proudly bringing home to me with the yard man chasing her trying to get it from her before she made it home.

I'm just grateful she dropped it in the big chase lol. I was use to the Golden doing stuff like this and presenting them to me as her tokens of affection lol....but not my little angelic looking Zippy. :smpullhair: 

I think the quickest, most economical solution is to do as suggested and take a fresh stool sample into the vet. Will be anxious to hear what you find out!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Dee, how's Shoni? I think I'd have the Vet. check him out if he continues to have mucous in his stool.




Joy


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

B) Hey Jaimie, are you there? I hoped you would sneak some advice in on this.

Shoni hasn't pooped again since I posted, so I haven't done a sample. Now it is the weekend and the vet is closed. He seems so normal that I guess I'll just keep an eye on things and see what 'things' look like the rest of the weekend.

I am having fits trying to keep junk out of his mouth! :smstarz: At 10 mo. of age I would think he would have quit that by now. He grazes the yard or floor kind of like a mini vaccum cleaner and picks up any tiny thing. I keep reminding myself he is a "dog" and his gut should be able to handle such things (except for the rat tail! :angry: ), but the mucus is such heavy amounts it freaks me out. :bysmilie: I'm concerned about possible IBS or colitis. He has been vomiting a couple times a week also.

I gave him rice boiled with a dover sole filet yesterday, but he doesn't care for the fish. I'm out of cottage cheese but I'll get some and mix it with rice and a little canned organic Castor and Pollux food. I don't know how he keeps his flesh considering the little he eats.  He likes the fruit pieces and Cheerios I give him as treats when fixing breakfast but will rarely chow down on any dog food.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> B) Hey Jaimie, are you there? I hoped you would sneak some advice in on this.
> 
> Shoni hasn't pooped again since I posted, so I haven't done a sample. Now it is the weekend and the vet is closed. He seems so normal that I guess I'll just keep an eye on things and see what 'things' look like the rest of the weekend.
> 
> ...


Dee I just left her a voice mail. I am sure she will be on looking for this thread as soon as she gets the message. 

I am so sorry that you and he are going through this. I have a Min Pin that was the same way. And I worried myself sick she was going to get something stuck in her intestines. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Dee, I was hoping he would be feeling all better by now. My first Malt, Rosebud, had a the mucuous problem... for her the only thing that cured it was a high fiber diet and no table food at all. But for Shoni it could just be that his tummy is upset. Hopefully you guys can get to the vet next week if this continues....


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i wouldnt worry too bad...keep an eye out for vomiting and diarrhea. which would have happened by now. anytime mine eat something they r not supposed to they get that nasty mucous in their stool then it gets normal by the next time. one thing that u may have to wonder about it why the rat was dead, and if he consumed any more of it. rat poisoining would be a concern. watch his stools for blood and any bruising on his skin. if he acts in any way out of sorts then i would take him to vet asap.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks Dr. Jaimie. :wub: 

About the rat: When we saw Shoni running on the lawn with something dangling our of his mouth we though at first it was a stick. Then I noticed it was swinging around and limp and thought worm or what? but knew it was icky!! Of course he thought it was sooooo funny that we were upset and wanting to get ahold of him. :smilie_tischkante: Doug finally caught hold of his fur as he ran by and grabbed the "thing". :smhelp: It still had some hair on it and it was obvious what it was. There was no rat......just that tail. A hawk could have dropped it from a tree in the yard.....or a cat left it there? I have no idea. I'm pretty sure it wasn't posioned or Shoni would be sick by now.

The mucus has been appearing off and on for a while. I hope it is just as Jaimie mentioned about her's eating something weird and then things are normal after a couple of mucusy poops. Since I know he eats grass every time we go outside, and that can cause it too, I'm going to keep an eye on him and hope he is O.K. (and keep trying to keep everything out of his mouth!) :smilie_tischkante:


----------

